# Wrapping a car. Are you guaranteed colour match



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just curious. 

I've upset a guy on another site after he asked advice about selling his car.

The car is wrapped in frozen grey and no matter the angle or light, the panels don't match in a photo. 

Guys had already pointed out the car would be more desirable to more people without the wrap. 

I pointed out more people would be deterred by the lack of colour match which stands out and the easy fix was to remove it. 

It was a DIY job. 

Can you cause colour difference in wrap if you heat it too much, stretch it too much or apply the roll in the opposite direction than other panels?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Some guy's near me wrap motors, they always look good, but they do it for a living. My mate had a green MX5 wrapped gloss white and it looks good. They use 3M which is the best i'd say. But i've never seen a mismatch


----------



## imf1990 (May 14, 2013)

Yes, same colour, same roll.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You say frozen grey ..... so I take it it's a matt?
I don't really know anything about wrapping - but thinking about it logically (and if the wrap is matt) it would make sense to me that each section of wrap has to be cut from a roll with one edge of the roll being 'the top'. And then each section of wrap would need to be applied the same way up to ensure the matt effect (and therefore colour) looked uniform on every panel. 
Which in my mind works fine for wings, doors & quarters - but then it doesn't work so well once you get to the bonnet, roof & boot.
But then what do I know ........ :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

squiggs said:


> You say frozen grey ..... so I take it it's a matt?
> I don't really know anything about wrapping - but thinking about it logically (and if the wrap is matt) it would make sense to me that each section of wrap has to be cut from a roll with one edge of the roll being 'the top'. And then each section of wrap would need to be applied the same way up to ensure the matt effect (and therefore colour) looked uniform on every panel.
> Which in my mind works fine for wings, doors & quarters - but then it doesn't work so well once you get to the bonnet, roof & boot.
> But then what do I know ........ :lol:


The guy has posted 10+ images and no matter the angle or light, the colour difference is huge.

He argues it's the same roll and can't be a colour difference.

He posted more pictures to prove me wrong and they still weren't right.

I guess since he has posted openly on a forum, he won't mind me using them for example.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My point was most people are going to see the pictures and instantly be deterred by the differences.

He is adamant there is no difference.

Two completely different angles and one without sunlight.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmm the rear looks different, maybe it's just the light though, might be alright in real life ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerr said:


> My point was most people are going to see the pictures and instantly be deterred by the differences.
> 
> He is adamant there is no difference.
> 
> Two completely different angles and one without sunlight.


2nd picture the front door looks different to the back door. But they might be down to the lighting.. It might look ok in person.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Could well be the light mate..
We detailed this last year and this paint was factory..there is a difference in lighting between front and rear door


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

yep rear door has a different shade than front door and rear quarter. Looks different from miles away.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks more like united colours of benneton.
Don't know much about wrapping but id imagine. If its stretched to much there may be a colour difference. But if its a diy job then its never going to be like a professional has done it. obviously wanted his car wrapped but didn't want to pay the price to have it done.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd guess it is actually different in real life too.. whether it matters what way you lay the vinyl, or how it's applied ect.. but I've seen many photos of wrapped frozen silver cars and never seen a panel difference like that rear door in the first and second photos.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That's hideous. 

Perhaps it is lighting and he is telling the truth. But the fact that the wrap does not look consistent colour wise in those photos would put off most folk. 

Another issue he's got is that when the wrap is removed, the paint will be sliced by the razor used to cut the vinyl wrap.


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

I would worry about that! slicing around the edges of the panels.... 

It doesn't matter how careful they are when fitting, I'm convinced there would be some big scratches to sort out if removed....

Back door does look totally different though and if it does on the pictures, it probably is when you see it.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

LandyMick said:


> I would worry about that! slicing around the edges of the panels....
> 
> It doesn't matter how careful they are when fitting, I'm convinced there would be some big scratches to sort out if removed....
> 
> Back door does look totally different though and if it does on the pictures, it probably is when you see it.


There will be scratches where the vinyl has been cut. I've seen it time and time again.....


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

With the colour difference. Could it be the grain of the sheet. I.e. If the bonnet going is from rear to front but door is up - down? So only looks odd it the wrong light.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That doesn't look right to me. What vinyl did he use? It's probably a cheaper brand

We did that 335D in Matte Dark Grey 3M:


DSC09224 by RussZS, on Flickr

We did a Bentley Continental too and its consistent across the car. I've seen that BMW somewhere else before. Is he a wrapper from Birmingham?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Or like this:


DSC00019 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00027 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rf860 said:


> There will be scratches where the vinyl has been cut. I've seen it time and time again.....


Any decent wrapping company should not be cutting into paintwork. We use very expensive 'knifeless tape' if there is a situation where something *must* be cut against a panel but it is very rare.

Fully stripping a car and cutting away from the panel is the only way it should be done.

You are right though, we have seen quite a few badly wrapped cars which have been wrapped and cut on the car without removing any parts such as wing mirrors, door handles, bumpers etc.


----------

